# Folding on GTX470/480?



## hat (May 3, 2010)

So, the GTX470/480 have been out for a while now, and I'm sure some of us here at TPU have them. Has anyone run F@H on them yet, and, if so, what kind of PPD do they get?


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2010)

There needs to be a client update for them to work with F@H. Some reviewers got a prerelease version of the software and said that Folding is where the Fermi architecture really shines.

Link to review: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1258/14/

The software is not available to the public right now, as far as I am aware.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 3, 2010)

umm send me a link to the program and ill test it for you ive got slow net speed atm so i dont know how that will change things


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

theonedub said:


> There needs to be a client update for them to work with F@H. Some reviewers got a prerelease version of the software and said that Folding is where the Fermi architecture really shines.



Dag... any idea when this update will be released?


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2010)

Soon, there was an update about it on the 24th I believe on the Folding website, but no definite date. I assume this is the GPU3 Client we have all been waiting for. I thought I read somewhere that they were going to try to get it out before the Chimp Challenge (that might be wishful thinking or hearsay though).


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

Oh, the magical client that will run on ATI cards just as well as it does on Nvidia cards? I would really like to see that come true; imagine the additional power harnessed from all those ATI cards.. and all those would-be folders using ATI cards who don't fold for this reason and may reconsider after the release...


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2010)

Bad news is that last I heard the ATI version is delayed again. The GPU3 Client will release first for Nvidia, then later (probably much later looking at current ATI support) the ATI version will come out.


----------



## dhoshaw (May 4, 2010)

I just won a EVGA GTX480 (autographed by Jen-Hsun Huang) in a contest. I hope that they get the GPU3 client out before the card arrives. I would hate to have the card sit in the box, but I can't afford to waste a folding slot.


----------



## Pickles24 (May 4, 2010)

I just a 470 in today and I am going to let it roll tonight.. I am an EVGA lifer, and I think it's extra cool they included F@H on their driver dvd.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I just a 470 in today and I am going to let it roll tonight.. I am an EVGA lifer, and I think it's extra cool they included F@H on their driver dvd.


They included GPU2 on the driver disc, which will not work on Fermi architecture. You will have to wait for the GPU3 beta.


----------



## Pickles24 (May 4, 2010)

Oh, I see.  After I wrote, I figured they had probably sent it out with all cards since I bought my last 8800 gts years ago.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2010)

hey guys. sorry i have not been folding for a few weeks. my 280s in sli have been a real pain to keep stable when folding and the 9800gtx+ is in a linux rig now. 

anyway, i have been holding off getting a gtx470 or 480 card because folding on them is no better right now with the older gpu2 client. when will this change? i want to get folding again!


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2010)

For some good news......See this:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1904427&postcount=8301


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

yes sir, folding on my vanilla 470


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes sir, folding on my vanilla 470



What's your PPD like?


----------



## dir_d (May 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> What's your PPD like?



http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...5-news-open-beta-nvidia-gpu3.html#post9453053


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

FAHmon doesnt read it, I will have to wait until I see my points show up on the extremeOC thingy to be sure.


----------



## Bot (May 25, 2010)

GPU3 client is in beta release now


----------

